# This is the future of Uber now that there's enough ant saturation.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The gray arrows tell driver it's busy areas and I've noticed when Uber gives the Quest bonuses, almost all my rides are paying notably less than average.

The ants are allowing Uber to not increase pay and slash the drivers rate so Uber can take more. Because the ants drive all the time and are hungry. I've noticed 10 minute away pings wanna pay me $8 and yet pax may tip $1 or nothing which makes this 100% not worth it unless it's weekend and there's huge events.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

You can still write off the miles.... 🤣


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> You can still write off the miles.... 🤣


I wrote off 66k of em last year
That's over 35k I didnt have to pay taxes on
More than enough to pay for depreciation
on the car though 😁


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wrote off 66k of em last year
> That's over 35k I didnt have to pay taxes on
> More than enough to pay for depreciation
> on the car though 😁


Sir you're feasting. This isn't about some guys making $8k a month with Uber. You're a rarity and in lucky markets. This is about the vast majority of ants driving for low pay. Even if car is cheap like mine and cost the ant $3k, the Uber pay is still not enough and the ants suffer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, there are much worst situations than we all are ... 

Look at this gready bastards are doing ... 









Uber restarts service in Ukrainian capital of Kyiv amid Russia's invasion


Uber said it is restarting its ridesharing service in the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv on Thursday with the goal of supporting “a return to normality as quickly as possible.”




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Even if car is cheap like mine and cost the ant $3k, the Uber pay is still not enough and the ants suffer


and a write off is only good against INCOME.
If there's no income, then there's nothing to write off against.

Write offs don't feed the bull dog.

.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Well, there are much worst situations than we all are ...
> 
> Look at this gready bastards are doing ...
> 
> ...


You obviously did not read the article since the article states they’re giving 10,000 free rides to city employees and are taking zero fees so that the driver gets 100% of the fare. I guess that makes them greedy, giving free rides and making sure the drivers get all the fare so that they can earn a living in difficult times.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> You obviously did not read the article since the article states they’re giving 10,000 free rides to city employees and are taking zero fees so that the driver gets 100% of the fare. I guess that makes them greedy, giving free rides and making sure the drivers get all the fare so that they can earn a living in difficult times.



You mean putting drivers to drive literally a WAR zone where REAL Genocide is going on in 2021 and being gets paid is GREAT THING ?
Wow... I MUST BE an REALLY KRAZY or born KRAZY or TRULY CERTIFIED R'tarded and has no medicines to fix that one by TALKIN TO some SANE PEOPLE !!! Putting civilians into more dangers instead of evacuations ... Or accepting them as political asylum refugee... 😒
Sickening PR is truly NOT Greedy , HUH ?, Bozo . 
wow😒 seriously, DUDE ? SERIOUSLY ? wow😒 ..... LMAO 😂


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> You mean putting drivers to drive literally WAR zone where genocide is going on in 2021 and gets paid ?
> Wow... I MUST BE an REALLY KRAZY or born KRAZY or REALLY R'tarded and has no medicines to fix that one by talking to some SANE people.
> WOW ... LMAO 😂


Uber is so hungry for Euro dough that they restart already that fast?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WHO's forcing these drivers to drive?
They got a gun in their ribs? With orders to drive?

Methinks you're putting American values on true patriots.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> WHO's forcing these drivers to drive?
> They got a gun in their ribs? With orders to drive?
> 
> Methinks you're putting American values on true patriots.


Thanks GOD !!! that
I HAVE NO BRAINS. LMFAO 😭😂
MAYBE YOU SHOULDN'T EVEN TALK TO ME Coz IM A SOOOO F'ING R'TARDED !
You better spare YOUR....
SUCH A SANE GENIUS MIND TO SAVE YOURSELF BY NOT TALKIN' TO REAL R'TARDs LIKE MEEE !
LMAFO 😭😂🤣......
MAYBE UBER SHOULD INCREASE DRIVERS IN TAIWAN FOR 100%TAKES COZ CHINA IS ABOUT TO TAKE OVER ENTIRE TAIWAN JUST LIKE RUSSIA is DOING OVER UKRAINE !
THAT WOULD BE THE GREATEST SHOW ON BUSINESS PR ENTERTAINMENT WORLD, HUH ? MR. WILL Smith !
😒


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> The gray arrows tell driver it's busy areas and I've noticed when Uber gives the Quest bonuses, almost all my rides are paying notably less than average.
> 
> The ants are allowing Uber to not increase pay and slash the drivers rate so Uber can take more. Because the ants drive all the time and are hungry. I've noticed 10 minute away pings wanna pay me $8 and yet pax may tip $1 or nothing which makes this 100% not worth it unless it's weekend and there's huge events.
> 
> View attachment 652946


Uber is doing the same things it’s done for years. Nothing new. Since 2018 we have had crappy surge and low rates. There is just more ants out there now so there are less good rides for drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Discdom said:


> Uber is doing the same things it’s done for years. Nothing new. Since 2018 we have had crappy surge and low rates. There is just more ants out there now so there are less good rides for drivers.


I don't know , if there are more ants then why they needs more drivers so desperately. Perhaps , Surges are not even generated by according with demands and available drivers in a area any longer. I do remember they were trying to stop creating surges anyway.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> You mean putting drivers to drive literally a WAR zone where REAL Genocide is going on in 2021 and being gets paid is GREAT THING ?
> Wow... I MUST BE an REALLY KRAZY or born KRAZY or TRULY CERTIFIED R'tarded and has no medicines to fix that one by TALKIN TO some SANE PEOPLE !!! Putting civilians into more dangers instead of evacuations ... Or accepting them as political asylum refugee... 😒
> Sickening PR is truly NOT Greedy , HUH ?, Bozo .
> wow😒 seriously, DUDE ? SERIOUSLY ? wow😒 ..... LMAO 😂


There are areas that even during war somewhat normal life still goes on. People still have to go places, they still have to go to their jobs, and people still have to buy things, and they still have to make money. Try learning a little bit about how things work in the real world. The drivers who choose to work aren’t being held at gunpoint by Uber. They are choosing to work because they still have to feed their families. It even mentions that some of them are evacuating people. They choose to do this. Again they aren’t being held at gunpoint. And yes you are a crazy nut job who is probably afraid of their own shadow.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber is so hungry for Euro dough that they restart already that fast?


Read the article. Free rides to government employees and 100% fare going to drivers who choose to work so they can feed their families. Also they are evacuating people.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> There are areas that even during war somewhat normal life still goes on. People still have to go places, they still have to go to their jobs, and people still have to buy things, and they still have to make money. Try learning a little bit about how things work in the real world. The drivers who choose to work aren’t being held at gunpoint by Uber. They are choosing to work because they still have to feed their families. It even mentions that some of them are evacuating people. They choose to do this. Again they aren’t being held at gunpoint. And yes you are a crazy nut job who is probably afraid of their own shadow.


Good great.... so , Uber is giving away cash money to Economically sanctioned Russia. Wow.
All they needs to do is to pop some heads of Ukraineans heads and steal western valued cash.... Wow. 😒 I must be so freaking SOOO stupid to figuring out that there are things called " Domino effects" . And it actually encouraging secret genocides over innocent civilians even more ! Ohhh wow bro ! wow ! Im learning much shallower than reading articles . LMAFO 🤣


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Good great.... so , Uber is giving away cash money to Economically sanctioned Russia. Wow.
> All they needs to do is to pop some heads of Ukraineans head and take a western cash.... Wow. 😒


Apparently your are not only crazy, but you aren’t very smart either. We are talking about the capital of Ukraine. How is Uber giving money to Russia? Try getting out of your moms basement and experience the real world.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Apparently your are not only crazy, but you aren’t very smart either. We are talking about the capital of Ukraine. How is Uber giving money to Russia? Try getting out of your moms basement and experience the real world.


I know I'm so stupid and idiot that I talk back like a sissy slippery octopus 🐙
changing shapes & objectives all the time like a filthy Jelloy snot just came out from my nose 👃! LMAO 😂
So Capitol is safe to drive , huh ? Wow.... 😒 I think I'm seriously lost my marbles perhaps I was born this way to begin with .🤣😭😂
So you telling me those Ukrainian drivers can't even cash out earnings but driving for 100 % take ... Oh that's sound fantastic ! And only using credit cards and debits to buy stuffs because there is a regular life is still going on there. Like magically . Okay. And there is no way Russians are murdering and raping Ukraineans and not stealing anything from dead Ukraineans like a Saints solders on a missions. And also they don't have cash on hands. That's just sounds like what all the UBER DRIVERS SHOULD BE AND FOR SOME REASONS, WE GET KILLED AND MONEY GET STOLEN OR THE CAR AND ULTIMATELY GET RAPED AND SHOT TO DEATH even in our country .. .but wait !... There is more ! 🤣
Operators are standing by ... Just make that call and call me stupid !
LMAO 🤣😆
Oh my God ... How I was raised as born right imbecile... And didn't even knew that IM A CERTIFIED IMBECILE !!! LMAO 🤣😆😭 Wow ! I'm finally just out of the mom's basement ! Yippee Ki-Yay🤣😂😒


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I know I'm so stupid and idiot that I talk back like a sissy slippery octopus 🐙
> changing shapes & objectives all the time like a filthy snot came out from nose 👃! LMAO 😂
> So Capitol is safe to drive , huh ? Wow.... 😒 I think I'm seriously lost my marbles perhaps I was born this way to begin with .🤣😭😂
> So you telling me those Ukrainian drivers can't even cash out earnings but driving for 100 % take ... Oh that's sound fantastic ! And only using credit cards and debits to buy stuffs because there is a regular life is still going on there. Like magically . Okay. And there is no way Russians are murdering and raping Ukraineans and not stealing anything from Ukraine like a Saints solders on a missions. Oh my God , How I was raised as born right imbecile... LMAO 🤣😆😭


Obviously I am wasting my time with you. What’s going on in Ukraine is sad and abhorrent but the Russian army has pulled back from the Capital and is currently focusing on the Eastern region of Ukraine. This allows people who have probably been sheltering to go out and do things like shop for needed supplies. Government workers can go back to providing needed services. All this involves people needing to be able to get from point A to point B. Uber restarted services to allow this to happen. It wasn’t so they could profit as you you suggested when you said look at these greedy bastards. They are providing free rides to employees of Ukrainian government services and giving 100% of fares to Ukranian drivers. They are also providing rides to people evacuating. If anything they are loosing money because they still have to pay the drivers for the free trips they are providing. If the drivers feel like it is safe enough for them to drive then they should have the ability to do so. I will not respond to any further stupidity from you so say whatever stupid thing are going to say next. Be sure to use lots of capitalization to show how outraged your are. Good day to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

LMAO 😂 yeah I bet people are going outside and going for shopping ! Coz they aren't that stupid like I am and staying in a mom's basement for life ! LMAO 🤣😆

Hey ? Keep repeat these words after me ?

" I am an real R'tarded and imbecile needs to take Ritalin every day to stay normal to push some codes to secretly disrupt Uber system so I can cause serious earning issues for some drivers ! I pretends that I know everything but I don't know a thing. I act smart and patriotic but actually supports communism/ socialist communist party with out knowing nothing about it. but I'm actually a true R'tard from country side hick who hates minorities and constantly racists towards them . "

Go ahead ! Read it!? LMAO 😂😭👍


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

By the way, actually I am a Republicans and I hate communism and socialism ... but I don't accept Trump .I bet he was an puppet like an ants for the Uber 😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber is so hungry for Euro dough that they restart already that fast?


Its some form of PR. Riding on a current news that's all. A pathetic cheap shot PR . Possibly they got this idea from someone. 
Like an dog vomit on a street then other dog consuming it as a great food... LMAO 🤣


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Its some form of PR. Riding on a current news that's all. A pathetic cheap shot PR . Possibly they got this idea from someone.
> Like an dog vomit on a street then other dog consuming it as a great food... LMAO 🤣


What country are you from?
English is a second language, yes?
I'm not picking on you, I really want to know.
Whatever is your original language .. well, you do pretty damn well with English ... but, where you from, originally?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> What country are you from?
> English is a second language, yes?
> I'm not picking on you, I really want to know.
> Whatever is your original language .. well, you do pretty damn well with English ... but, where you from, originally?


I told you to read this !😭😂🤣

" I am an real R'tarded and imbecile needs to take Ritalin every day to stay normal to push some codes to secretly disrupt Uber Lyft system I gets system passwords from ex- coder friends from IT SCHOOL that I've attended to .
so I can cause serious earning issues for some drivers . I pretends that I know everything but I don't know a thing. I act smart and acts patriotic but actually supports communism/ socialist communist party without knowing nothing about it. but I'm actually a true R'tard from country side hick who hates minorities and constantly racists towards them . "



Go ahead ! Read it!? LMAO 😂😭👍"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Its some form of PR. Riding on a current news that's all. A pathetic cheap shot PR . Possibly they got this idea from someone.
> Like an dog vomit on a street then other dog consuming it as a great food... LMAO 🤣


 It seems poor quarry has stepped on to the terrible trap.... 🤣


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> MAYBE YOU SHOULDN'T EVEN TALK TO ME Coz IM A SOOOO F'ING R'TARDED !


I think I agree with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sir you're feasting. This isn't about some guys making $8k a month with Uber. You're a rarity and in lucky markets. This is about the vast majority of ants driving for low pay. Even if car is cheap like mine and cost the ant $3k, the Uber pay is still not enough and the ants suffer


 Yup ! Don't get deceived by those fools !! They are scam con artists !


----------

